# 1 of my 19 baby beardies



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

1 of the 19 new baby beardies died this morning , he/she was one that got stuck in it egg for hours , i thought it was dead in the egg , so i helped it out and it has lived for 2 weeks , he/she seemed fine yesterday , and last night , but was dead when my partner turned the light on this morning , bless its soul , and i hope it runs free with Steve in the after life


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Matt... such a shame after being fine for 2 weeks.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

awwww mate bless ya lil bearide RIP


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Still, well done on 18 healthy babies, thats a good result 

Gary


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

ahh shame, but as said good result with others...


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Bless it. Still, no more suffering for it.
Sounds like a good healthy lot otherwise. You must be proud.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss!  sounds like you did all you could, at least it had the time of its life for two weeks!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P. little baby beardie


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

bugger eh?  Poor little thing.


----------



## -reptiles4life- (Sep 25, 2006)

poor beardie  atleast u got 18 others. thats a result


----------

